# Haunted Hall?



## YYCmedic (Sep 23, 2010)

For several weeks stories of an old station captain that hung himself in the hose tower were spread throughout the members of our hall... mainly to one individual who is a bit jumpy (but we love her anyways ) his ghost was said to remain in the hall and mysterious events allegedly had been happening on night shifts for years following the incident... for your enjoyment I present.

Part #1.. muah hahaha *warning: contains several explicit words* [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruzCP3-lcAs[/YOUTUBE]

Part #2 .... true fear *warning: contains several...hundred... expicit words*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elAmbrpwqE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9aENGodu5A[/youtube]

I'm also proud to say that a part of my undergrad university was used to film that movie...


----------

